# Canadian bacon end pieces. What to do with them?



## brewerdave (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey all,

I made a batch of canadian bacon last weekend and it turned out great. Heres my quandry:

After smoking and slicing, I had 2 ends from each slab of CB I smoked. I wasn't going to toss them out and I don't have any animals yet, so I vacuum sealed and froze them.

So, what do y'all do with the end pieces? Mix them with collard greens? Pretend they're jerky?

I couldn't really find any info on here so I thought I'd just post the question. Moderators can move this if need be.

Any hints, tips, or recipes would be appreciated as always.

BD


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 18, 2015)

Chop them up in little pieces, sauté up with some onions and peppers, then add scrambled eggs. 

Chop them up in little pieces and add to a green salad along with almonds, tomatoes, a little cheese, and raisins or dried cranberries.

Toss in a blender, add some mayonnaise, lemon or pickle juice, onion, and black pepper.  Pulse a few times, scrap in a bowl, then add some chopped sweet pickles.  Makes a great sandwich spread. 

Chop in little pieces (I'm seeing a pattern here) and add to a pizza.

Chop in little pieces, wrap in biscuit or crescent roll dough with a little cheese of your choice.  Bake according to directions. 

Chop in little pieces, make a white gravy, then add the CB and serve over biscuits.


----------



## allen (Jun 19, 2015)

Dice the pieces up and throw into Baked Beans.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm gonna make this real easy for you!!

Those ends are the Best Tasting parts of the Bacon!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Find a nice friendly Bear, and he'll take care of them for You!!!

Bears Love Bacon Ends of any kind!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## brewerdave (Jun 19, 2015)

I may have to come up with a CB end piece beer since these pieces are like gold.

Hmmmm...

The brewer is thinking


----------



## jfsjazz (Jun 22, 2015)

I save a bigger end just to make Canadian bacon risotto, and they are always great in potato soup!


----------



## darwin101 (Jun 22, 2015)

Diced and added to jambalaya, beans, cornbread, breakfast hash, pizza....  any place you would use ham is good.  I always just eat the end cuts.


----------

